# Parlantes: sensibilidad o rendimiento es el criterio?



## ENRIQUESTEFANINI (Ago 27, 2011)

Hola: tratando de hacer un baffle, en algunos foros me dicen que cuide de aparear el rendimiento de los diferentes parlantes del gabinete. Todo dependera de mi gusto, claro. Si me gusta eschuchar como ahora, bajos y agudos inflados o una respuesta mas plana del baffle. 

El asunto es éste: unos me hablan de aparear la sensibilidad, y otros aparear la "efficiency", que yo creo es "rendimiento" (indudablemente: eficacia= energia util / energia entregada al sistema, tienen que ser la misma cosa). Pero sensibilidad y rendimiento son cosas diferentes. Asi que no entiendo. 

La pregunta es, pues, ésta: para que el espectro de frequencias me quede bien balanceado, que equivale a decir que tenga una curva suave, en lo posible plana, para mi gusto, sacando las frecs de crossover, claro, que cosas de los parlantes debo mirar: rendimiento o sensibilidad? 

Apuesto al rendimiento, que generalmente se ve en el grosor del iman. Pero la sensibilidad debe jugar un papel, tambien, no?


----------



## juanfilas (Ago 27, 2011)

Debes mirar la sensibilidad que se da en db, acordate, si vas a armar un bafle, siempre el tweeter tiene que tener mas sensibilidad que el medio (o igual, pero nunca menos) y el medio mas sensibilidad que el woofer (o igual), ya que es muy fácil atenuar un tweeter pero muy difícil un woofer, ademas de que esos db´s de mas en el tweeter te deja jugar mas con el crossover 

Saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 27, 2011)

El rendimiento no depende tanto del grosor del imán...pero sí depende mucho del bafle en sí..

Asi que si vas a construirte el bafle, lo mejor que podés hacer es sellarlo...

Cómo? primero fabricandolo bien y utilizando cola en todas las aristas, después lo sellas por dentro con silicona en aristas y agujeros, y por último lo podés forrar en alfombra o cuerina.

La idea de un bafle cerrado sellado es que dentro si podés generes un pequeño vacío...muy pequeño y eso hará que los parlantes de medios, graves y subgraves funcionen mucho mejor, tengan mejor rendimiento y mejor sonido


----------



## ENRIQUESTEFANINI (Ago 27, 2011)

De acuerdo, pero no es el baffle reflex el de mayor rendimiento. Y es abierto.


----------



## NEO101 (Sep 12, 2011)

El de mayor rendimiento NO es el cerrado. El bass reflex en sí logra mayor rendimiento (presión sonora).

En cuanto a lo del imán, no hay relación entre el tamaño del imán y la sensibilidad... no sé de dónde sacaste esa suposición...   

¡Saludos!


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 12, 2011)

Estimados: No se si viene al caso ,pero en ESTE caso ( parlante ), 
*SENSIBILIDAD=RENDIMIENTO* 
, esto es , cuanta energia de la que aporta nuestro ampli se convierte en energia acustica o audible ....
Confieso que no conozco exactamente los factores que aumentan o disminuyen el rendimiento.


----------



## Caliper (Sep 28, 2011)

NEO101 dijo:


> El de mayor rendimiento NO es el cerrado. El bass reflex en sí logra mayor rendimiento (presión sonora).
> 
> ¡Saludos!



Los de mayor endimiento son los folded horn estimado un bass reflex a lo mucho llega a 98 o 99 db 1w/1m en cambio Cerwin Vega ya tiene un Folded Horn que esta por los 108 db 1w/1m.

Saludos.


----------



## NEO101 (Sep 28, 2011)

Caliper dijo:


> Los de mayor endimiento son los folded horn estimado un bass reflex a lo mucho llega a 98 o 99 db 1w/1m en cambio Cerwin Vega ya tiene un Folded Horn que esta por los 108 db 1w/1m.
> 
> Saludos.



Exacto 
Sabía que los que son tipo pasabanda generan más presión acústica que los Bass Reflex, pero se me hace un matete porque hay muchas variantes de los mismos .... por eso me limité a aclarar que los cerrados NO son los de mayor rendimiento, y que el bass reflex rinde más (que una cerrada)... Y obviamente, una Folded Horn y otros diseños tipo pasabanda, más aún!  (que una bass reflex y que una cerrada).

¡Saludos!
Marcelo.


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 28, 2011)

Bueno...empezamos hablando de parlantes... se fueron al lado de los baffles...
Efectivamente los Horn son los de mayor rendimiento ( en baffles ) NO la mejor respuesta....


----------



## NEO101 (Sep 28, 2011)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Efectivamente los Horn son los de mayor rendimiento ( en baffles ) NO la mejor respuesta....


Depende.... 
Si querés algo plano y alta fidelidad, salvo que logres cubrir muy bien el resto con otra cosa, son horrendos.
Si sos de los que les gusta que una batería haga explotar todo alrededor (y que no se escuche ninguna otra cosa ) , la respuesta es fabulosa. 

Saludos y perdón si me estoy llendo de tema. 

Marcelo.


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 28, 2011)

bueno , decimos lo mismo ... es otro de los casos en que mejor rendimiento se contrapone con respuesta!!
Yo hice unos experimentos que publique por ahi , en los cuales hice un bass-reflex con tubo ENORME... tirando a horn y quedo fantastico. Pero no deja de ser bass reflex


----------



## Caliper (Sep 28, 2011)

NEO101 dijo:


> Depende....
> Si querés algo plano y alta fidelidad, salvo que logres cubrir muy bien el resto con otra cosa, son horrendos.
> Si sos de los que les gusta que una batería haga explotar todo alrededor (y que no se escuche ninguna otra cosa ) , la respuesta es fabulosa.
> 
> ...



Todo depende mi estimado cuando tenemos eventos con sonido en vivo llevamos subs frontales que es lo indicado y es lo que te exige el promotor pero cuando agarramos un evento con musica grabada tipo techno, trans sin pensarlo a ojo cerrado ponemos folded horn ya que los reflex no tienen nada que hacer ahí.

Por decir con 4 cajitas folded tienes para moverle el corazon a 500 personas en cambio para tener esa misma sensacion con reflex tendriamos que llevar de 8 a 10 cajas.

Saludos.


----------



## detrakx (Sep 28, 2011)

Viejo, por que no decis para que queres la caja. O acaso queres poner un folderHorn en una pieza de 4x4 ? O un 10" para hacer una tirada de 70m. ? 
Si queres debatir sobre los tipos de caja y sistemas usa el buscador te artas encontrar temas.
Si bien los factores Electricos y Mecanicos (QE, QS, QT) son los que dan las caracteristicas del parlante asi tambien como su Sensibilidad [dB].
En el caso de los Woffers la sensibilidad depende mucho del sistema (Caja / parlante). Y esto se debe a la combinacion de Compliancias. 
Para el caso de parlantes de medios / Agudos. El tamaño de la caja no es tan critico respecto a la sensibilidad. 
Obteniendo la misma sensibilidad en los parlantes, respuesta en frecuencias plana en el margen de frecuencias de trabajo del parlante, y asi mismo realizando los cruces correspondientes. Se puede obtener un sistema que trabaje correctamente.
La sensibilidad de los parlantes se puede ajustar de modo Pasivo o en modo activo.



juanfilas dijo:


> ya que es muy fácil atenuar un tweeter pero muy difícil un woofer,



Juan, me podes explicar esto 

Saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 29, 2011)

detrakx:
Te contesto yo si no te molesta... la potencia auditiva se encuentra mas concentrada en frecuencias bajas ... hay distintas opiniones y por supuesto es variable con el tipo de musica. Pero en general , se dice que el 60 % de la potencia va a graves, 30 a medios y el resto a agudos. ( es un ejemplo , varia segun autor , yo NO lo medí )
Por tanto si queres atenuar un woofer ... la resistencia debera ser de mucha mas potencia y la perdida de rendimiento mayor.


----------



## detrakx (Sep 29, 2011)

Buenas, me parece que se estan mezclando los tantos. Lo del porcentaje de potencia que va a cada parlante de la via. Es un concepto basado en la practica y esta enfocado en un sistema pasivo donde la potencia se reparte entre los parlantes que la conforman. 
Todo depende de la sensibilidad del parlante y el tipo de caja.
Por ejemplo: 
Un sistema de 3 vias / Caja cerrada :   10" 89 dB/1W  4" 93 dB/1W  Tw 1" 92dB/1W
Este podria ser un caso tipico donde los porcentajes rondan por lo anteriormente comentado.
Otro ejemplo: 
Sistema de  3 vias / Bass Reflex : 10" 93 dB/1W  4" 93 dB/1W Tw 1" 92dB/1W
En este ejemplo cambiamos el woffer por uno mas sensible y utilizamos un bass reflex.
Por lo tanto obtenemos mas rendimiento en bajas frecuencias. Debido a la sensibilidad del parlantes y al bass reflex.
Por otro lado si necesitamos atenuar un woffer. supongamos que manejamos 100W RMS maximo, en una via con divisores pasivos. y el 60% va al woofer este recibe 60W.
Supongamos que queremos atenuar 3dB. implica 3dB = 60 /2 = 30W. en el Atenuador
Ahora si el sistema maneja 50W RMS. (la mitad del anterior ) y el 60% va al woofer este recibe 30W. si lo queremos atenuar 3db. implica 3db = 30 /2 = 15W. en el Atenuador. 
Todo esto basado en los sistemas de filtro pasivos.

Para el caso de los sistemas activos la atenuacion no es problema alguno.

Saludos.


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 29, 2011)

Por eso mismo que decis vos, detrakx, si tenemos que atenuar un woofer necesitamos disipar bastante calor, sumado a que reducimos la sensibilidad de los bafles, en cambio, atenuar un tweeter casi no disipamos calor, si todavia no hemos elejido los transductores ¿por que elejirlos mal con la variedad que tenemos? es un detalle nada mas, ademas de que en gral, los tweeters tienen mas sensibilidad que los woofers y es raro elejirlos mal (excepto que vallamos a usar muchos woofers...)

Saludos


----------

